

Questioning Clay Shirky on Higher Ed and MOOCs - mikeleeorg
http://www.insidehighered.com/views/2012/12/06/essay-critiques-ideas-clay-shirky-and-others-advocating-higher-ed-disruption

======
mikeleeorg
This is in response to Clay Shirky's post:

[http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2012/11/napster-udacity-and-
the...](http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2012/11/napster-udacity-and-the-academy/)

And this is Shirky's response to this response:

<http://www.theawl.com/2013/02/how-to-save-college>

